# Adventure Island Seal Dive Vid



## matcoburn (Feb 6, 2009)

....i had fun filming this....


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Great footage again Mat. Thanks.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Beautiful stuff mate, though I can't help but wonder if you had a shark shield on. I dived with seals at the chinaman's hat in PPB once and was waiting the whole time for this:


----------



## matcoburn (Feb 6, 2009)

that actually happened to me but i reached down into its gonads and gave them a twist...


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfgwuCkAAAZfgAAQQAEACCAAEAAHY56AIAAxTJiZBkYNTE2oAGio1BmyiwQnbc9oc3OPQOrF2Jc9cpLML8XckU4UJD4MLgpA


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Like your work Mat


----------



## Louis (Jan 10, 2013)

Great vid mate! Awesome fun diving with seal's Especially with a big dome port!


----------



## matcoburn (Feb 6, 2009)

Yep Digger....the thought of getting your limbs ripped off......does play into the minds of all divers to varying extents. All fears are well founded but our emotions are a poor judge of actual risks. Ive been fortunate to be in water with big tigers and hammerheads Bronze whalers and but i haven't eyeballed a Great White yet. First time for everything hey!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

matcoburn said:


> Yep Digger....the thought of getting your limbs ripped off......does play into the minds of all divers to varying extents. All fears are well founded but our emotions are a poor judge of actual risks. Ive been fortunate to be in water with big tigers and hammerheads Bronze whalers and but i haven't eyeballed a Great White yet. First time for everything hey!


Don't stop Mat. I love your sense of adventure, and the videos are sensational.

Just be careful driving to each adventure.... far more risk of not getting there IMO.


----------

